# Comment bloquer les enregistrements de pages HTML ou Webarchives sur le bureau



## Gravoche67 (25 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Je suis à la recherche d’un moyen pour bloquer les enregistrements de pages Webarchive et HTML sur le bureau de ma mère. En effet, je me retrouve avec des centaines de fichiers à nettoyer sur le bureau. J’ai beau expliquer, elle ne comprend pas. J’en conclus que la seule méthode qui fonctionne, c’est de bloquer l’enregistrement de fichier HTML ou Webarchive sur le disque dur. 
Est-ce que cela est possible avec l’automatisation? 

Merci


----------



## Gravoche67 (25 Novembre 2022)

je précise qu'elle ne comprend pas la différence d'avec mettre en favoris et exporter une page en PDF.


----------



## luc1en (28 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
via la fenêtre Lire les informations>Permissions mettre le dossier Desktop en lecture seule pour son profil ?
En comptant sur l'hypothèse qu'elle ne saura pas modifier ce réglage.

Le dossier de téléchargement par défaut est-il réglé sur "Téléchargements" ? Ça ne règle pas le problème des pages enregistrées au lieu de définir un favori…

J'avais un problème similaire d'une mère fureteuse, qui parvenait à fouiner et double-cliquer partout dans le Système, juste pour découvrir…

Avec les Actions de dossier et Automator, créer un script affichant une alerte un peu "inquiétante" à chaque enregistrement. Du genre "Êtes-vous sûre de vouloir faire cela ?" avec réponse par défaut sur "Non surtout pas".


----------



## Gravoche67 (30 Novembre 2022)

luc1en a dit:


> Bonjour,
> via la fenêtre Lire les informations>Permissions mettre le dossier Desktop en lecture seule pour son profil ?
> En comptant sur l'hypothèse qu'elle ne saura pas modifier ce réglage.
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Merci pour ton aide. Je ne sais pas si elle procède par « Fichier » > « Enregistrer sous », ou si elle glisse directement l’adresse sur le bureau. Dans tous les cas, il y’a des fichiers HMTL et archive Web partout sur le bureau. Je vais regarder du côté de l’application Automatisation que je ne connais vraiment pas, pour mettre en place une popup d’avertissement au cas où elle glisse une adresse sur le bureau. C’est peut-être trop intrusif (c’est son ordinateur personnel), mais challengeant à mettre en place lol.


----------

